

On Twitter, Obama puts question mark over mortgage deduction - 001sky
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/twitter-obama-puts-mark-over-mortgage-deduction-214730224--business.html

======
orangecat
One can only hope. The mortgage interest deduction is regressive and
distortionary and should be phased out. Unfortunately that's one of the many
sane policies that economists across the spectrum agree on and that no
politician will dare support.
([http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/07/19/157047211/six-
poli...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/07/19/157047211/six-policies-
economists-love-and-politicians-hate) has the rest).

